
Ask HN: Why Does Hacker News pay for Google Ads? - sizei8ht
When I Google &quot;Hacker News&quot; the first result is sometimes a Google Ad for Hacker News. Why does Ycombinator take out ads for Hacker News if they are first in natural results already?
======
sctb
We don't! Bizarre. Would you like to email us a screenshot to
hn@ycombinator.com?

~~~
sizei8ht
I'll email you a screenshot now. Just Googled and still seeing the ad.

------
Corrspt
Hum, it could be to prevent that someone from having a place on top of the
first result for hacker news.

------
Daktest
Is it possible that some 3rd party unrelated to HN or YC is running these ads?
Weird...

